# RAS Chain mortiser



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with a Radial Arm Saw Chain Mortise Attachment. I am being drafted for a post & beam frame project next summer. I have done a post & beam house frame , a sugar house frame, and a couple smaller projects using Forstner bits & some old framing chisels. The size of the project and the creaking in my elbows is discouraging me from using those tools for this project. Makita makes a wonderful chain mortise but it is $1700 and because it may not find much use after this project I am hesitant to make that investment. Woodworkers Supply has a very similar attachment made to fit a RAS for under $300 and I own a RAS that it will fit on. We will have a good sized shed to use so I am thinking that the RAS attachment could work quite well if we take time to set it up with a good long level table and some rollers to make beam moving easier. Just wondering if anyone has used one or seen one in use?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2015)

I cant help with info on the chain mortiser, but I'm sure looking forward to seeing the build!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I cant help with info on the chain mortiser, but I'm sure looking forward to seeing the build!




Here are a couple pictures of the house build 10 years ago. My oldest sons house, he is in the process of selling it now, hate to see it go but will be happy if he does well financially on it. Here is a link to his CL ad for the house so you can see what he has done with it in 10 years.

http://burlington.craigslist.org/reo/5308871916.html

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm with Barry can't help with the attachment but looking forward to the build. Register on the Timber Framers Guild forum and watch the classifieds. In fact, post a classified saying you are looking for a chain mortiser. Don't confine your ad to just Makita there's several brands and they are top quality. At least I am unaware of junk ones. They come up for sale frequently there once a project is over. You can flip it once done too they hold their value. It's more like leasing. Chain mortisers are a tool that see a lot of territory.

You can also make your own - this one might be more work than it saves you due to its heft, but you could scale it down. You could get a much smaller bar and chain than what he's using like a chainsaw carving bar. You could build this thing this winter easy like.






And there another option - you can borrow my Timberlinx jig (save you $450) and use their connectors. It is definitely worth the cost of the connectors IMO because the time saved will you blow you away. It's not even close. Unless you're set on using traditional tools and want to spend a ton of time hacking away at wood, use the connectors. My jig rental is pretty steep though might cost you a jug of Vermont Heaven.

http://www.timberlinx.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm with Barry can't help with the attachment but looking forward to the build. Register on the Timber Framers Guild forum and watch the classifieds. In fact, post a classified saying you are looking for a chain mortiser. Don't confine your ad to just Makita there's several brands and they are top quality. At least I am unaware of junk ones. They come up for sale frequently there once a project is over. You can flip it once done too they hold their value. It's more like leasing. Chain mortisers are a tool that see a lot of territory.
> 
> You can also make your own - this one might be more work than it saves you due to its heft, but you could scale it down. You could get a much smaller bar and chain than what he's using like a chainsaw carving bar. You could build this thing this winter easy like.
> 
> ...


Amazing what people come up with. I don't see any advantage to it over the RAS attachment, besides the RAS has easy angle capability and height adjustment. The timberlinx is new to me and will certainty get some research time as there are some joints that are just not that strong in conventional framing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Amazing what people come up with. I don't see any advantage to it over the RAS attachment, besides the RAS has easy angle capability and height adjustment. The timberlinx is new to me and will certainty get some research time as there are some joints that are just not that strong in conventional framing.




After getting the timberlinx connectors concept through my thick skull I am seeing them as being the way to go with this project. The size of the project can easily absorb the price of the jig and the connectors would save more than enough time to justify the cost. I may have to send a jug of Northern Comfort just for the tip. The project is still pending some permitting hurdles but if all goes as planned it will be a 40' x 60' function pavilion on the prettiest 100 acers in this area. The framing will be super simple as conventional scissor trusses will be used to make a cathedral sealing with a natural wood finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Well you are still welcome to borrow the jig but I understand wanting your own. You'll use it again and pass it down when you go to that big sugar shack in the sky. I think you made the right choice - you will be amazed at how fast the frame will come together using the connectors, and they are even stronger than the conventional mortise and tenon.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well you are still welcome to borrow the jig but I understand wanting your own. You'll use it again and pass it down when you go to that big sugar shack in the sky. I think you made the right choice - you will be amazed at how fast the frame will come together using the connectors, and they are even stronger than the conventional mortise and tenon.


I see a tool like that as being something that I would use a lot for all kinds of projects. Sort of like my pocket hole jig, I bought it to do fast face frames but I have used it to build shop fixtures and repair chairs among other things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

